# Sea of Green



## Banana_Man (Oct 5, 2006)

I've read a few of the web articles on Sea of Green. But even though I understand it I don't have the experience to make this decision, so here I am, asking y'all.  

I have 4.6 square feet, and limited height - I'd really prefer not to deal with large plants. Naturally I want to maximize yield though. Other details: 

2 x 150 W HPS --> Over 6000 Lumens/Sq. Ft.
Mixed strains - some ladies are 1', others nearly 2'
Currently 7 plants under these lights in 8" pots w. Promix
Plants are vegged under 200 W CF
Excellent ventilation 100 CFM in 27.6 Cu. Ft. space
Questions

Is Sea of Green the way to go given the limited space?
Do I have to stick to 1 plant per square foot or can I grow say 6 or 8 in that space using Sea of Green? (i.e., can I break the rules?)
Is using one strain desirable to control height?
The ladies are currently 1 week into bloom, so can I prune the branches, if I decide to go with S of G, during the bloom stage? Or must the pruning be during the vegitative stage?
Thanks again, brother stoners.


----------



## Canso (Oct 5, 2006)

I would say yes SOG is the way to go with limited space, but I've seen pictures of "Screen of green" that might work for you.


You could squeeze 6" on centers with 1 gal. pots. 8" is fine too.

I like to stick with my favorite Indica strain for SOG,  Sativas grow into monsters.

your last ques. is a tuff one.
first off 2' plants are to big for SOG, your side branches will not get much light so you might be better off stripping the lower growth now, since they will never mature.
1' diference between plants might be tough to control,  you may have to tie the tallest down a little.


----------



## Banana_Man (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for your expertise Canso, that's great. Now I think I can plan out the next crop properly. 

A question: You say "You could squeeze 6" on centers with 1 gal. pots" - what are '6" on centers'? Are they pots? 

I like the SCROG idea and I think next time I can do it. Thank you! I'll stay clear of pure sativas.


----------



## Canso (Oct 5, 2006)

sorry, i ment every 6inches you could have another plant.


SCROG thats funny, gotta love the e-net


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 6, 2006)

the one trouble you wanna watch out for with putting your plants too close together is powdery mildew ...elevating the outer rows higher than the inside ones can help add some room 

but yes....canso got it right....get a good indica...she'll grow you a nice main cola with some good buds

and definitely the smaller pots....your trying to keep them smaller with just one main (or two if you top them) 


*pics are not my grow, commercial grower who has since shut down and moved out of town


----------

